# X-box question



## J-WO (Mar 21, 2010)

I don't like gaming but I've a real hankering to play Mass Effect 2 (I'm chock full of contradictions like that). Therefore, is it possible to rent a console rather than buy one?


----------



## Cayal (Mar 21, 2010)

J-WO said:


> I don't like gaming but I've a real hankering to play Mass Effect 2 (I'm chock full of contradictions like that). Therefore, is it possible to rent a console rather than buy one?



I do believe so. At least in Australia it is possible.

Another (probably already thought of) option is borrowing a friends.


----------



## Somni (Mar 22, 2010)

Are you hoping to rent the game too?


----------



## J-WO (Mar 22, 2010)

Somni said:


> Are you hoping to rent the game too?




I guess so. Though hopefully not both from Australia!


----------



## Somni (Mar 23, 2010)

It might be worth a visit to gamestation if you can't find it to rent anywhere.  If I recall rightly the Gamestation in Leicester usually had some good games fairly cheap from the students, thought this was six years ago or so now.


----------



## J-WO (Mar 23, 2010)

In that case, maybe I'll pop in. Though I've dreadful visions of the people in there all turning round and mocking my console ignorance.


----------



## Somni (Mar 23, 2010)

Bribe a small child to go instead?


----------



## mygoditsraining (Mar 23, 2010)

Is your PC too low-spec to run Mass Effect 1&2?

(On a side note, I'd recommend playing 1 first.  Yes, it is full of stupid long loading bits and lots of extremely grey architecture, but it has some brilliant - and very funny - writing; also, importing a ME1 character into ME2 makes for a winfest story arc.)

I can't think of anywhere off the top of my head that would do full console rentals, but that doesn't mean they don't exist.  I don't think any big chains do it though; you'd be looking for a little indie store (I'd guess).

Best chance, IMO, is to go down the PC route or have a very understanding friend who's willing to lend you an Xbox 360 for the 30 hours required to play through (for a full complete of ME2, Paragon, everyone alive at the end - I ended up with a playtime of 28 hours).

Ooh! Perfect excuse for a ME quote...

_"Yeah, well if you want me in a tin foil mini skirt and thigh-high boots,  I'm gonna need dinner first, uh, Sir..." _


----------



## biodroid (Mar 24, 2010)

I played Mass Effect 1 and loved it, but could not be bothered to play ME2 coz my xbox red ringed and I bought a PS3. ME2 is xbox and pc exclusive for some stupid reason.


----------



## J-WO (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, Mass Effect 1 was the bee's knees. That's why the quest _must_ continue!

*MGIR*- I've no idea what spec my laptop is or how I would find out. I wasn't even aware it might need spectacles. I can play films on it... does that mean I can play games? Forgive my ignorance- I'm old and confused by the shiny, bleepy digital world.

*Somn*i- Hmm... nice idea! I could even acquire a whole gang of children and send them into shops to steal me games- I'd be a 21st century, console-playing Fagin. Except without the singing, mercifully.


----------



## Somni (Mar 25, 2010)

To find out your computer spec., try:

Right click 'My computer' icon, left click properties.

Ther General tab shows the operating system (what windows you have), processor details and ammount of RAM.  Left clicking the hardware tab and then the device manager button will bring up more infor. about your components.  The most useful is probably to left click the + sign by display adapter.  This should make a few lines of text appear that should be the name of your graphics card e.g. Radeon X850xt.

You can then compare these to the spec. for the game.
Hope this helps.


----------



## J-WO (Mar 26, 2010)

Cheers, Somni. I'll have a look under the bonnet, so to speak.


----------



## mygoditsraining (Mar 28, 2010)

For reference (taken from a press release on this very topic)

*PC MINIMUM System Requirements* 

OS = Windows XP SP3 / Windows Vista SP1 / Windows 7
Processor = 1.8GHz Intel Core 2 Duo or equivalent AMD CPU
Memory = 1 GB RAM for Windows XP / 2 GB RAM for Windows Vista  and Windows 7
Hard Drive = 15 GB
DVD ROM = 1x Speed
Sound Card = DirectX 9.0c compatible
Direct X = DirectX 9.0c August 2008 (included)
Input = Keyboard / Mouse
Video Card = 256 MB (with Pixel Shader 3.0 support). Supported  Chipsets: NVIDIA GeForce 6800 or greater; ATI Radeon X1600 Pro or  greater. Please note that NVIDIA GeForce 7300, 8100, 8200, 8300, 8400,  and 9300; ATI Radeon HD3200, and HD4350 are below minimum system  requirements. Updates to your video and sound card drivers may be  required. Intel and S3 video cards are not officially supported in Mass  Effect 2.
 
*PC RECOMMENDED System Requirements*


Windows XP SP3 / Windows Vista SP1 / Windows 7
2.6+ GHz Cure 2 Duo Intel or equivalent AMD CPU
2 GB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 2900 XT, NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT, or better  recommended
100% DirectX compatible sound card and drivers
DirectX August 2008
 NOTES: For the best results, make sure you have the latest drivers for  your video and audio cards. Laptop or mobile versions of the above  supported video cards have not had extensive testing and may have driver  or other performance issues. As such, they are not officially supported  in Mass Effect 2. Intel and S3 video cards are not officially supported  in Mass Effect 2.


----------



## J-WO (Mar 28, 2010)

Darn! My Laptop does not cut the mustard. I kind of thought that would be the case, so its not really a downer. But it word processes, interweebs and plays films so I love it all the same.

Why can't they make X-box's that disintegrate after a month? For a start it would be environmentally friendly.  But more importantly I'd be happy. I guess I'll just have to cajole a pal into lending me theirs.


----------

